# Skype na AC97 :(

## Yatmai

Mam mały problem, szukałem na forum, niestety nie pomogło. Otóż mam sb128pci i zintegrowaną ac97, do tego najnowszego skype'a. Na sb działa jak należy, niestety ustawienie ac97 wywala komunikat:

```
ALSA lib pcm_dsnoop.c:558:(snd_pcm_dsnoop_open) unable to open slave
```

I cholerka nie wiem co z tym zrobić

----------

## pancurski

tez mam sb 128pci i zintegrowanego realteka, i wszystko jest ok, jakie masz ustawienia .asoundrc?

aha, korzystam z driverow w kernelu a nie alsa-driver

----------

## Yatmai

Także driver w jajku

```
pcm.dmixer {

   type dmix

   ipc_key 1024

   slave {

       pcm "hw:0,0"

       period_time 0

       buffer_time 0

       period_size 1024

       buffer_size 8192

  rate 44100

   }

   bindings {

       0 0

       1 1

   }

}

pcm.dsp0 {

   type plug

   slave.pcm "dmixer"

}

pcm.input {

    type dsnoop

    ipc_key 2048

   slave {

       pcm "hw:0,0"

       period_time 0

       buffer_time 0

       period_size 1024

       buffer_size 8192

  rate 44100

   }

bindings {

         0 0

         1 1

    }

}

pcm.asymed {

        type asym

        playback.pcm "dmixer"

        capture.pcm "input"

}

pcm.!default {

       type plug

       slave.pcm "asymed"

}

pcm.default {

  type plug

  slave.pcm "asymed"

}

ctl.mixer0 {

   type hw

   card 0

} 
```

W sumie próbowałem już 3 różnych rozwiązań .asoundrc, które znalazłem na forum, żadne nie pomogło  :Sad: 

----------

## pancurski

oki, teraz jestem w pracy, jak wroce podam wszystkie ustawienia jakie posiadam zwiazane z alsa, zapodaj jeszcze co masz w /etc/modules.d/alsa

----------

## Yatmai

```
# Alsa 0.9.X kernel modules' configuration file.

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/media-sound/alsa-utils/files/alsa-modules.conf-rc,v 1.5 2006/06/13 10:18:25 uberlord Exp $

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/mixer1 snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/dsp1 snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

alias /dev/midi1 snd-seq-oss

#card 0

alias snd-card-0 snd-intel8x0

alias sound-slot-0 snd-intel8x0

alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-0-1 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-0-8 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-12 snd-pcm-oss 

#card 1

alias snd-card-1 snd-ens1371

alias sound-slot-1 snd-ens1371

alias sound-service-1-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-1-1 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-1-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-1-8 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-1-12 snd-pcm-oss 

#options snd-intel8x0 index=1

options snd cards_limit=2
```

Może tego troche dużo, ale dopychałem ile wlezie, a nóż zadziała  :Very Happy: 

----------

## pancurski

podaje /etc/modules.d/alsa

```
# --- BEGIN: Generated by ALSACONF, do not edit. ---

# --- ALSACONF version 1.0.13 ---

alias char-major-116 snd

alias char-major-14 soundcore

# CARD 1

alias snd-card-0 snd-ca0106

# OSS/Free portion

alias sound-slot-0 snd-ca0106

alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-0-1 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-0-8 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

options snd-ca0106 index=0

# CARD 2

alias snd-card-1 snd-ens1371

alias sound-slot-1 snd-ens1371

alias sound-service-1-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-1-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-1-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/dsp1 snd-pcm-oss

options snd-ens1371 index=1

# --- END: Generated by ALSACONF, do not edit. ---

options snd cards_limit=2

```

oraz .asoundrc

```
pcm.intel8x0 { type hw card 0 }

ctl.intel8x0 { type hw card 0 }

pcm.ens1371 { type hw card 1 }

ctl.ens1371 { type hw card 1 }

pcm.dsp0 {

    type plug

    slave.pcm "dmix"   # <-- this line has been altered!

}

# mixer0 can stay unchanged, because it isn't used anyway, I guess ;)

ctl.mixer0 {

    type hw

    card 0

}

# I also had to add/alter the following, making ALSA use dmix by default

pcm.!default {

    type plug

    slave.pcm "dmix"

}

pcm.ossmix {

    type dmix

    ipc_key 1024          # must be unique!

    ipc_perm 0660         # sound for everybody (at least in your group)

    slave {

        pcm "hw:0,0"      # you cannot use a "plug" device here, darn.

        period_time 0

        period_size 1024  # must be power of 2

        buffer_size 8192  # dito. It

        #format "S32_LE"

        #periods 128      # dito.

        #rate 8000        # with rate 8000 you *will* hear,

                          # if ossmix is used :)

    }

}

# bindings are cool. This says, that only the first

# two channels are to be used by dmix, which is enough for

# (most) oss apps and also lets multichannel chios work

# much faster:

bindings {

        0 0   # from 0 => to 0

        1 1   # from 1 => to 1

}

pcm.dsp0 {

    type plug

    slave.pcm "ossmix"     # use our new PCM here

}

# mixer0 like above

ctl.mixer0 {

    type hw

    card 0

}

```

uups, wlasnie sie kapnalem ze w /etc/modules.d/alsa mam jeszcze stary wpis dotyczacy ca0106 czyli Audigy, mimo to wszystko jest ok bo /etc/modules.conf jest dobry, tzn zamiast ca0106 mam intel8x0

----------

## Yatmai

Coś ruszyło, bo teraz wywala mi 

```
ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:803:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) The dmix plugin supports only playback stream

```

----------

## pancurski

hmm, do czego uzywasz sb128 a do czego karty zintegrowanej? w jakich okolicznosciach dostajesz ten komunikat?

----------

## Yatmai

sb128 leci do muzyki (mp3 i filmy) do tego komunikaty choćby z kadu... generalnie sb128 ma podłączone głośniki jak chce troche pohałasować. ac97 ma podpięte słuchawki z mikrofonem i służy do gier, słuchania muzyki i oglądania filmów w nocy żeby rodzinie nie przeszkadzać (filmy odpalone prze mplayer'a lecą na głośniki, kmplayer'a na słuchawki  :Very Happy: ) no i do skypa teraz chciałem.

a komunikat dostawałem gdy w alsie była cisza. bez muzyki w tle, może czasem kadu pisknęło, że mam nową wiadomość i tyle.

----------

## pancurski

U siebie mam odwrotnie: zintegrowana do muzyki i filmow, a sb128 do skype. Przy czym gdy dzwoni skype to dzwiek leci na zintegrowana (na glosniki), zadnego problemu nie zauwazylem. Wersja skype 1.3.0.53-r1. Masz zainstalowe alsa-oss? Moze to kwestia ustawien alsamixera?

----------

## Yatmai

Generalnie Skype na sb128 działa, tyle, że intel8x0 ma tylko jedno wejście (hw0,0) gdy sb128 ma 2 (hw0,0 i hw0,1), co z tym idzie, w sb128 pierwsze wejście mam na kadu i komunikaty systemowe, a drugie na właściwą muzykę, przez co mogę usłyszeć komunikat z kadu nawet jak mam xmms'a w tle  :Smile: 

jakoś w drugą strone nie chciało mi to działać, stąd takie ustawienie

----------

## pancurski

u mnie intel8x0 tez ma dwa wyjscia (hw 0,0) oraz (hw 0,2 IEC958) ale faktycznie cos nie dziala, trzeba sie bedzie tym zajac

----------

## argasek

Moved from Polish to Instalacja i sprzęt.

----------

## ro-x

czegos tu nie rozumiem: mam zwykle AC97 driver intel8x0 ICH5 i nie mam zadnego pliku .asoundrc, nie mam emulacji dmix, oss czy co tam jeszcze wlaczacie u siebie i normalnie dziala mi skype, nawet jesli w tle leci sobie muzyka z audacious i leci film. czemu wy tak nei macie?Last edited by ro-x on Wed Dec 13, 2006 11:45 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Yatmai

to "my" raczej powinniśmy zapytać jak tego dokonałeś  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ro-x

normalnie, przeciez alsa juz obsluguje programowe miksowanie dzwieku, nie trzeba bawic sie w dmixy i inne takie. uzywam tej z jajka (2.6.18 ). ustawiam w paru programach jako wtyczke wyjsciowa alsa i wio, leci wszystko naraz. audacious, mplayer i dzwieki z kadu, gadanie przez skype czy co tam jeszcze chce  :Smile: 

skype tak samo, zainstalowalem, ustawilem na alse i dziala.

cos mi sie zdaje ze uzywacie dmixa z przyzwyczajenia. tez kiedys uzywalem, kiedy alsa nie obslugiwala programowego miksowania sama w sobie... ale to bylo prawie 2 lata temu  :Wink: 

----------

## pancurski

ro-x, a używasz dwóch kart? czy tylko jednej?

----------

## ro-x

tylko jednej, zintegrowanej z plyta. wszystko puszczam na hw0,0 albo default.

----------

## Yatmai

A jakie masz mobo i chipset zintegrowanej dźwiękówki ?  :Smile: 

----------

## ro-x

Chipset: Intel 848P, Intel ICH5

Karta dźwiękowa: 6 - kanałowy kodek dźwiękowy (ADI AD1888 SoundMAX)

dzialam w trybie stereo, w trybie 6 kanalowym dziek idzie tez na gniazdko mikrofonu i line in ktore sa w uzyciu (podlaczony mikrofon i walkman).

Płyta glowna to Asus P4P800S-X

----------

## Yatmai

Mnie przypadł Realtek ALC655, na chipsecie nForce3 250Gb, choć aplay uparcie twierdzi że to CK8S [NVidia CK8S]

----------

## pancurski

ja zaś mam Realteka na chipsecie geforce2, pozatym wlasnie zauwazylem ze alsa przestala dzialac dobrze, do tej pory sluchalem sobie muzyczki na realteku, zas skype byl na SB Pci 128 z takim wyjatkiem ze dzwiek nowej rozmowy szedl przez Realteka i na glosniki, niestety cos sie zbiedronilo i przestalo to chodzic, chyba czas na jedna karte dzwiekowa

----------

